# What colour mutation is my Cockatiel?



## Tania (May 28, 2012)

Hi,

Can someone look at the attachment and tell me what colour mutation my cockatiel is please, is it pearl, pied white faced, thanks very much.
The front of my bird is pale grey with a white patch.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks like a WF Pearl Pied.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Your bird is gorgeous!! and I agree Whiteface pearl pied


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

I see the whiteface and the pearl. How can you tell it is pied also?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

delawaregirl said:


> I see the whiteface and the pearl. How can you tell it is pied also?


I'm quoting Sarah here.



> A bird is considered pied if it has at least one solid white/yellow flight feather or tail feather.


thread i got it from: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22835


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

A wf pearl pied indeed!
You know a bird is pied if it has a completely solid yellow or in this case white(because she is whiteface, it takes out the yellow and orange) known as a "clear" feather(no markings whatsoever) For example, the white feathers on your bird's wings are pied feathers. the bird will also have random white colored feathers on the chest, head, tail, and randomly throughout the body, Like Wendy in my signature


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

a what would it show if it were split to pied?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Here is Susannes collage showing signs of being split to pied, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=Split-to-pied-ILLUS-A.jpg

Heres the collage from Susanne showing pied vs split to pied, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=Pearl-pied-lightlypied.jpg


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Tick marks on the back of the head show split to pied. like this:The white tick marks









But if the bird is pied, they will have at LEAST one clear Flight feather.


----------



## delawaregirl (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you all


----------

